# طريقة إخفاء الأى بى الخاص بجهازك بدون برامج



## s_h (30 مارس 2008)

الأي بي ( IP ) هو رقم جهازك علي الشبكة العنكبوتية , وكل مرة تدخل فيها الأنترنت يكون لك رقم IP مختلف عن كل مرة ، ويعتمد الهاكرز كليا ً علي رقم الأي بي للضحية التي سوف يتم اختراقه. 

ولكن اذا كان الأي بي ليس موجود فلن يستطيع أحد اختراقك وهذة طريقة اخفاء الأي بي الخاص بك اثناء تصفحك الأنترنت , اتبع التالي .. 

1- إضغط على قائمة إبدأ Start 

2-إختار تشغيل Run 

3-ثم أكتب Command ثم إضغط موافق Ok 

4-أكتب الأمر الأتى drwatson ثم إضغط Enter 

ستظهر لك أيقونه بالأسفل فى شريط المهام عباره عن صوره لرأس شخص شعره مصفر 

هكذا لن يستطيع أحد من معرفة رقم جهازك وطريقة مجربة 100% .


----------



## sweetly heart (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طريقة إخفاء الأى بى الخاص بجهازك بدون برامج*

مشكووووووور اكتير فعلا اوامر الدوس افضل بكتير من البرامج لهيك شغلات


----------



## fayse_f (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طريقة إخفاء الأى بى الخاص بجهازك بدون برامج*

اشكر لك صنيعك اخي المبارك
        الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## just member (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طريقة إخفاء الأى بى الخاص بجهازك بدون برامج*

*جامد موضوعك دة ميرسى*


----------



## s_h (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طريقة إخفاء الأى بى الخاص بجهازك بدون برامج*



sweetly heart قال:


> مشكووووووور اكتير فعلا اوامر الدوس افضل بكتير من البرامج لهيك شغلات



مرسى ليك يا جميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## s_h (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طريقة إخفاء الأى بى الخاص بجهازك بدون برامج*



fayse_f قال:


> اشكر لك صنيعك اخي المبارك
> الرب يبارك حياتك



مرسى على مرورك
ربنا يبركك


----------



## s_h (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طريقة إخفاء الأى بى الخاص بجهازك بدون برامج*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *جامد موضوعك دة ميرسى*



مرسى على كلامك المشجع
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## eman88 (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طريقة إخفاء الأى بى الخاص بجهازك بدون برامج*

شكرا بس ال ip الي الي صار مع ناس بس مش خايفة 
شكرا الك


----------



## s_h (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طريقة إخفاء الأى بى الخاص بجهازك بدون برامج*



eman88 قال:


> شكرا بس ال ip الي الي صار مع ناس بس مش خايفة
> شكرا الك



طبعا دى حاجة متخوفش خالص لأن الواحد بسهولة يغير IP بسهولة 
وشكرا ليكى على مرورك الجميل 
سلام المسيح معكى


----------



## ranoon (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طريقة إخفاء الأى بى الخاص بجهازك بدون برامج*

طب معليش انا عملت كده و ما ظهرليش حاجة على شريط المهام يبقى كده ايه؟


----------



## s_h (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طريقة إخفاء الأى بى الخاص بجهازك بدون برامج*

مدام مظهرتش حاجة يبقى الامر اللى انت كتبتة غلط 
اعملها تانى بس ركز شوية


----------



## ranoon (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طريقة إخفاء الأى بى الخاص بجهازك بدون برامج*

katab li (drwatson is not recognized as  internal or external command operable  program or batch file):new2:


----------



## مسيحي بجد (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طريقة إخفاء الأى بى الخاص بجهازك بدون برامج*

بجد تسلم ايدك بس عايز اعرف هل كل مرة لازم اكتب الامر دة لما اشغل الجهاز ولا مرة وحدة وخلاص


----------



## s_h (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طريقة إخفاء الأى بى الخاص بجهازك بدون برامج*



مسيحي بجد قال:


> بجد تسلم ايدك بس عايز اعرف هل كل مرة لازم اكتب الامر دة لما اشغل الجهاز ولا مرة وحدة وخلاص



للأسف لازم تعمل الحركة دى كل ما تفتح الجهاز


----------



## الحوت (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طريقة إخفاء الأى بى الخاص بجهازك بدون برامج*



s_h قال:


> الأي بي ( IP ) هو رقم جهازك علي الشبكة العنكبوتية , وكل مرة تدخل فيها الأنترنت يكون لك رقم IP مختلف عن كل مرة ، ويعتمد الهاكرز كليا ً علي رقم الأي بي للضحية التي سوف يتم اختراقه.
> 
> ولكن اذا كان الأي بي ليس موجود فلن يستطيع أحد اختراقك وهذة طريقة اخفاء الأي بي الخاص بك اثناء تصفحك الأنترنت , اتبع التالي ..
> 
> ...


*
للاسف يا زميل انا جربت الطريقة الان وبقت الاي بي بتاعتي ظاهره ولم تختفي :smi411:*


----------



## s_h (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طريقة إخفاء الأى بى الخاص بجهازك بدون برامج*

انا مش عارف اقلك اية بس انا شغال بيها و بتخفى IP بتاعى 
سلام المسيح معك


----------



## Raymond (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طريقة إخفاء الأى بى الخاص بجهازك بدون برامج*

دكتور واطسون ده برنامج لحل الاخطاء او المشكلات في جهازك .. مش عارف ايه علاقتو بالاي بي ؟ 

يا ريت يا اخي توضحلنا اكتر انت قصدك ايه ؟

و علي فكرة اسهل طريقة لفتح البرنامج ده انت تفتح run

من start

او تدوس window key + r

و تكتب drwatson

بدل ما تفتح الدوس


----------



## الحوت (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طريقة إخفاء الأى بى الخاص بجهازك بدون برامج*



s_h قال:


> انا مش عارف اقلك اية بس انا شغال بيها و بتخفى IP بتاعى
> سلام المسيح معك


*
انا عملت زي ما قلت ..

start
run
drwatson

فتخت صفحة الدوس وطلعلي مربع صغير 

بس لما راجعت الاي بي بتاعي لقيته مقروء مش مخفي :t9:*


----------



## ramy9000 (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طريقة إخفاء الأى بى الخاص بجهازك بدون برامج*



s_h قال:


> ستظهر لك أيقونه بالأسفل فى شريط المهام عباره عن صوره لرأس شخص شعره مصفر


 
مشكور اخى ع الطريق 
بس للاسف لم تظهر هذه الرساله كما قولت ؟


----------



## نفيين1988 (8 مايو 2008)

للاسف هذة الطريقة غير فعالة ومعظم البرامج الى بتغير كل ثانية وهيك شى كلوا ما بقدر يخفى الى بى بس فيه برامج قوية بتشتريها من مواقع اجنبية ممكن تخفى الى بى عن معظم المواقع

اى برنامج بتركبه وبخفى الى بى عن الموقع هادا  http://www.whatismyip.com/

بكون فعلا برنامج رائع اما اذا ركبت الربنامج وفتت الموقع هادا واعطاك الى بى يبقى على الفاضى البرنامج المنيح الى بخفى الى بى عن الموقع هادا


----------



## أيمن ألمصرى (10 مايو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووور على هذة المعلومة


----------



## ava bishoy son (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طريقة إخفاء الأى بى الخاص بجهازك بدون برامج*

*شكرا ع المعلومة المفيدة*


----------



## Micheal Hijazin (18 مايو 2008)

thank u very much


----------

